# land clearing



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

Spray with RoundUp first. Most vines are pretty hardy and will keep coming back after cutting.


----------



## Cole (Mar 12, 2005)

Good Idea, Round up will work miracles for your undergrowth.


----------



## pipeguy (Nov 22, 2004)

charles s said:


> need to remove ivy & other vines, so i plant grass. what is the easiest & cheapest way to do this.


IVY? Be very careful if you burn the stuff. Bad things can happen from contact with smoke from poison ivy and poison oak. You also want to avoid contact with the roots from poison ivy. Thw worse case of of poison ivy I ever saw was a guy that was working shirtless in a ditch that had lots of prtruding poison ivy roots.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

As a rule, my family is not allergic to poisinous plants but one of my uncles burned some once and got the smoke in his lungs. Bad Juju.


----------



## Cole (Mar 12, 2005)

What can happen to you?

This is new news to me.


----------



## pipeguy (Nov 22, 2004)

The same thing that happens on the outside - only in your lungs. My mom's cousin suffered terribly after working around a fire barrel all day that he and his dad (my mom's uncle) were burning leaves, poison ivy, brush, etc. in. I think modern day anti-biotics keep it from being as serious an injury as it otherwise was 50 years ago.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

This happened about 50 yrs. ago and put him in the hospital for days. 
I suppose a lot of it would have to do with your reactivity to it. I don't get poison anything but one of my brothers just has to look at it and he'll break out.


----------



## Cole (Mar 12, 2005)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## CGofMP (Feb 23, 2005)

Inhaling burning poison oak can cause an incredible variety of nastiness.

First, there is a chance of getting a body wide poison oak rash.
Second, your lungs can basically get the same sort of problem as your skin which can cause swelling, weeping, and serious irritation.
Third, some folks will get true anaphylaxis and can die for this.\
Fourth, a form of induce pneumonia is possible.
In addition the urshiol (spelling?) which is the oil that causes the reaction in most people can become airborne in the smoke and ash. This ash will settle and can then cause the same sort of reaction as if rubbing up on the plant. It can also therefore get in the eyes.
Fifth, throat and wind pipe can become involved - inflamation and in some cases restriction of airflow can occur.
There are more things as well but you get the idea.

Ugly stuff.

People do die form this from time to time.


----------

